# gentle queen



## greif (Nov 9, 2010)

which breeders have very gentle queens? I have 1 hive of italians that are terribly agressive and in spring would like to requeen. Other hives are not too bad just this one.

thanks
gary


----------



## HONEYDEW (Mar 9, 2007)

Russell Apiaries, The Sunkist Cordovans I received from him this year seem to be very good layers and very gentle...Plus he is on here helping all the time....


----------



## pascopol (Apr 23, 2009)

Yes Russell,s queens have excellent reputation among beeks.

I ordered 3 coming next spring!

Dr Russell is very active and helpful on this board.


----------



## Jaseemtp (Nov 29, 2010)

I agree, Russells sunkist queens are fantastic. I have 20 on order for this spring.


----------



## valleyman (Nov 24, 2009)

Ditto, on the Russell SKC queens, they are among the gentilest bees I've kept.
www,russellapiaries.com


----------



## amethysta (Jul 23, 2011)

Are there any Northerners out there that have experience with the Sunkist queens?

Thanks!


----------



## thomas (Apr 23, 2006)

I have one of his caucasian queens and they are very gentle and i am happy with them they have a huge colony and they do not try to sting you. I wish he had some pure queens of this race but i would love to know what these are crossed with boy they are sweet.


THOMAS


----------



## HONEYDEW (Mar 9, 2007)

amethysta said:


> Are there any Northerners out there that have experience with the Sunkist queens?
> 
> Thanks!


 What Oregon isn't northern..???


----------



## johns bees (Jan 25, 2009)

HoneyDew,
I live in washington on the wet side and I have a sunkist queen very nice they fly and forage even when it is 40 to 45 degrees
out .very large brood nest in the spring man can they lay . I frquently work mine with no smoke these bees are very gentle I plan to order 3 more for the spring you can't go wrong with the sunkist. Johns Bees


----------



## amethysta (Jul 23, 2011)

HONEYDEW said:


> What Oregon isn't northern..???


Sorry, I should have said North Eastern. Please don't be offended!


----------



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)

I don't care if the queen is kind of cranky, it is the temper of her daughters that concern me.


----------



## SunnyBee (Oct 21, 2011)

Did i read it right, they cost $100.00 for his queens ?


----------



## Jaseemtp (Nov 29, 2010)

It would be $100 for the breeder and $28 to $30 for the normal queen.


----------

